# rooting htc desire hd



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently acquired this phone and i really would like to root. I tried visionary but it didnt work. I also recently updated my phone to android 2.33. Is there any way i can root my phone or do i have to downgrade it to 1.32? if so how can i do it step by step so that i can root my phone.Pls help me out.:4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello ATK,

I am very sorry but we wont actually help a user root there phone, as problems can occur with the process. There is no 100% safe way of doing it.

Sorry this thread is closed.


----------

